# Need a new jacket. :/



## epicaustin13 (Feb 26, 2010)

Ive outgrown the one I have right now. Everytime I reach out to my bindings to strap them I have like 3 inches of wrist showing, it makes me look like a hobo or something. 

And When I started riding I just bought cheap snowpants so I need a new pair of them too.

Anyway I want it to match my board, an alibi sicter which i'll link to right here- http://www.zumiez.com/catalog/product/view/id/104872/category/147/

And i have all black boots and bindings.

And I dont want a super baggy jacket or snowpants like all the 'ballers' are wearing these days. Haha

Thanks for helping


----------



## Miles_K (Nov 21, 2009)

Do some research. Find some you like. Comeback here and ask which one we like better. Trust me it will work better than asking people to find stuff for you.


----------



## Nitrogen (Feb 10, 2010)

go sierra snowboard and check out their deals. Crazy sale right now.


----------

